# Moving from PHP 5.6 to 7.2 with portmaster



## Aknot (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello,

Is there anything special I should have in mind, before moving from lang/php56 to lang/php72?
I have installed php56 with `portmaster` and have www/apache24 installed on FreeBSD 11.2.

Thanks,


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 3, 2018)

Remember to make a backup copy of your /usr/local/etc/php.ini and after upgrade to php72 you will need to copy your php-produciton.ini on top of php.ini and make desired changes as there's some variables which was deprecated in php72 and not longer valid in the php.ini config. Even if you don't do it it will still works so it won't brake anything.

Also check if your web pages have supporting of php72.


----------



## Aknot (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks VladiBG, I'll keep these things in mind


----------

